# Erfahrungen mit nodeeps?



## Black_IP (30. Dezember 2004)

Hi,


ich suche momentan nach einen für mich passenden vServer und bin dabei auf der WHL auf http://www.nodeeps.de gestossen...meine Frage ist jetzt ob jemand von euch schonmal Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht hat, wie sieht es z.B. bei denen mit Erreichbarkeit und Geschwindigkeit der vServer Server aus?



LG


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Dezember 2004)

http://www.webhostlist.de/provider/webhoster/3820/Meinungen.html


Abgesehen davon.

1GB Speicher
10GB Traffic
Eigene IP und SSH, dazu Cronjobs 

Für 3€ im Monat... dass halte ich doch für ein wenig zu gut dieses Angebot  
Also ich wäre da doch zumindest etwas skeptisch.

Frag mal ob du einen Testzugang bekommen kannst, bei vielen Anbietern ist das meistens möglich.
Notfalls einen Testmonat den du bezahlst ohne gleich einen Jahresvertrag einzugehen.

In wie weit jetzt die Meinungen in der WHL Comunity zu bewerten sind lasse ich mal dahingestellt.
Vor allem die Oberste Meinung scheint vom Anbieter selbst zu stammen da man unter der Betroffenen Seite nur einen Uptime Detektor ( Oder wie das auch immer heist ) finden kann, und das Kommentar scheint mir auch ein wenig ungewöhnlich zu sein  

Das soll nich heisen dass man von dieser Firma abraten soll, aber ein bischen skeptisch zu sein hat aber noch nie geschadet


----------



## Black_IP (30. Dezember 2004)

Mit dem Preis hast du gar nichtmal so unrecht...ich war anfangs auch ein wenig überrascht...jedoch kann man noch abrechenn das bei dem Paket kein Domain enthalten ist (was aber auch nicht so wild is da es die auch dort für 12€ im Jahr gibt)



Was ich jetzt jedoch bei den Usermeinungen lese gefällt mir überhaupt nicht...und somit ist dieser Hoster für mich gerade gestorben 


Auf jeden Fall danke für den Link, den muss ich irgendwie übersehn haben....




LG


----------

